# PVC oder PUR Leitung?



## El Cattivo (9 März 2011)

Hallo,

ab wann ist es sinvoll statt einer PVC eine Pur Leitung zu verwenden?
Gibt es da Vorschriften?


----------



## Mobi (9 März 2011)

PUR:
- für hohe Beanspruchungen
- flammwidrig
- gute Öl- und Chemikalienbeständigkeit
- schleppkettengeeignet
- halogenfrei

PVC:
- für mittlere Beanspruchungen
- preiswert
- flammwidrig
- bedingte Öl- und Chemikalienbeständigkeit
- geeignet für die Lebensmittelindustrie


----------

